# How late into pregnancy do home tests work?



## littlehands

I did a home test last night and got a positive. Did another, also positive: I have not had a period since October... is it too late for these tests to be accurate?


----------



## soloso

I would do a digi, and see how many weeks it says. Then go speak to your doctor for a dating scan! :) Good luck x


----------



## littlehands

soloso said:


> I would do a digi, and see how many weeks it says. Then go speak to your doctor for a dating scan! :) Good luck x

Do you have a brand recommendation?? Thank you!


----------



## soloso

Try a clear blue digital it tells you the weeks. It will either say 1-2 2-3 or 3+. That will indicate whether you have just fallen pregnant or if you are further on. Then I would go to the doctors and explain and they will probably offer a dating scan or something x


----------



## SparkyMum

I agree with the Clear Blue digital brand suggestion. Good luck! Let us know :D


----------

